# Transformatori >  Transformators I/P 240V ; O/P 11.5Vx2, 1.7A

## Felikss

Pastūzim(54W) bija šāds transformators: I/P 240V ; O/P 11.5Vx2, 1.7A.
Nesaprotu, kādu īsti man vajag transformatoru, lai aizvietotu šo. 
12V, 60W derēs? Un ko maina tas , ka 11.5 ir reiz divi?

----------


## Janis1279

> Pastūzim(54W) bija šāds transformators: I/P 240V ; O/P 11.5Vx2, 1.7A.
> Nesaprotu, kādu īsti man vajag transformatoru, lai aizvietotu šo. 
> 12V, 60W derēs? Un ko maina tas , ka 11.5 ir reiz divi?


 Pēc apraksta saprotu tā:
Tīkla transformators ar sekundārajā pusē : 
a.)  2 neatkarīgiem tinumiem katrs dod 11.5V  pie 1.7A slodzes ( sekundārajā pusē ir 4 izvadi ), vai 
b.)  2 tinumi pa 11.5V pie 1.7A slodzes ar viduspunktu ( sekundārajā pusē ir 3 izvadi )

Divi sekundārie tinumi varētu nodrošināt 2-polāro barošanu . Divu neatkarīgu sekundāro tinumu gadījumā varētu arī tikt izmantoti 2 kanālu nobarošanai - katru no sava, piemēram.
Ir gadījumi, kad aiz  2 vienādiem sekundārajiem  tinumiem ar viduspunktu līdsprieguma iegūšanai liek nevis diožu tiltu, bet 2 diodes iegūstot 2x vairāk strāvas nekā iegūtu no 1 tinuma.

----------


## moon

vel vairaak pratu sachakareet cilvekam nevareji!
ne nedeerees, tev vajad trafu ar diviem 12 V tinumiem sekundaraja pusee
shitaads tev derees http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=24351

----------


## abidox

kad aiz 2 vienādiem sekundārajiem tinumiem ar viduspunktu līdsprieguma iegūšanai liek nevis diožu tiltu, bet 2 diodes iegūstot 2x vairāk strāvas nekā iegūtu no 1 tinuma.

Jāā par šamējo var riktīgi ierēkt!!! "2X vairāk strāvas" šaubos gan, Drīzāk tur varētu būt 2X vairāk sprieguma, bet pieredze rāda, ka tāds risinājums der tikai pie mazas slodzes, jo tiek izmantots tikai viens pusperiods uz karu pusi.

No visa tā pamācība. ja vajag divpolāru barošanu kādam EQ vai filtram tad lūdzu viens tinus + 2 diodes un divpolārais baroklis gatavs (neaizmirstam par kondiķiem un droselēm un/vai rezistoriem), ja vajag Grabināt kādu 5< W pastūzi tikai diožu tilts + kondiķi ar lielu kapacitāti <20W var likt arī filtru, bet jaudīgakiem neatmaksājas

----------

